# fat shaming should be illegal



## twistedlogic89 (Jul 13, 2013)

I hate my mother. I am not even that overweight at 5'11", 215 lbs. Though I have gained about 30 lbs this year due to anxiety. Still, my eating habits are back to being perfectly normal. Sorry I don't eat only 500 calories a day like you do, *****! But I hate being treated like an animal... food being hidden from me, everything being off limits, whispering behind my back. It makes me want to find all those hidden stashes and devour them.... grrrrr :x


----------



## JustRachel (May 22, 2013)

Oh I totally understand. I've had food hidden from me in the past and then when I try make a point they try force feed me lmao. Whut is wrong with these people? Let us be! 

Its absolutely infuriating. The fact they hide food like you said, does make you want it more :blank


----------



## Alfendi Layton (Dec 21, 2013)

maybe if you're a bodybuilder at 5'11 215 lbs they wouldn't mind lol


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Then so should skinny-shaming. A few women have told me my body looks disgusting and/or like a little boy's because i'm skinny (5'3.5", 90 lbs). I've also been told I have mosquito bite/speed bump boobs, that I need to eat a hamburger, and i've been accused of being anorexic (although i'm not).


----------



## CheekyBunny (Nov 10, 2013)

I don't agree with title but I don't agree with your mothers behaviour either. Sounds horrible.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

Instead of just getting angry and wanting to eat more, use that anger to motivate and lose the 30lbs you gained. I'm guessing your mother is just concerned about you, seeing you blow up in size and not knowing what to do about it.. you said fat shaming in the title, but in your post you only mentioned hiding foods because admittedly - as you said, you want to find and devour them..

So what exactly should she do? let you eat all the stashes and gain 60, 100lbs? then she wouldn't be doing her job as a mother in trying to help you. All I'm saying is try to look at this from another perspective, like if you saw your child overcome with anxiety to the point of blowing up in weight - you would feel like you have to do something.

She may have made you feel shame unintentionally through her actions, but it sounds like shes trying to help you get back on track, with some bumps along the way.


----------



## StNaive (Feb 21, 2013)

Although making it illegal is a stretch, I do agree that body shaming needs to be thrown out the window asap. I'm sorry you have to deal with that from your own family.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

your mom sounds concerned... and yeah.. like another poster said, gaining more weight isn't going to help the situation.

just be grateful, your mom isn't Maria Kang..


----------



## Hermiter (Dec 15, 2013)

Thats not bad weight. Us bananas are always yelled at by the produce guys. "Stay the same weight" the plaintains oh they can be whatever weight they want but we are scolded.


----------



## Moochie (Nov 11, 2012)

Your mom seems like a... well I shouldn't say. I'm thin but my mom says that if I were bigger she would do what your family is doing. It's damn terrible. All form of body shaming should be illegal. 
But then that would make people crazy because of FOS.. ugh.


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

That's so ridiculous. And so is defending her. She's allowed to be concerned, but that's it. If you want help losing weight, she should let you ask. Making someone feel worse is counterproductive and just plain ignorant.


----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

It always irks me how fat-shamers justify their comments by saying it's unhealthy to be overweight. Who the **** gave you that authority? Unless you're a registered dietitian, you have no business telling other people that their lifestyles are unhealthy, regardless of your so-called "good intentions".


----------



## OwlGirl (Jun 28, 2013)

That's terrible 
It's not okay under any circumstances being treated that way. I'm sorry to hear that ..


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

People blame fat people for being fat despite the large body of scientific evidence that shows it isn't.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Sacrieur said:


> People blame fat people for being fat despite the large body of scientific evidence that shows it isn't.


Any references?

(intrigue, not skepticism)


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

Your mom has good intentions, but she's going about it the wrong way. She should support you and accept what you do want. Not by treating you like a kid who can't take his own decisions. It's belittling and somewhat insulting. True change can only come from you - if you want it to happen, of course.



Sacrieur said:


> People blame fat people for being fat despite the large body of scientific evidence that shows it isn't.


Depends how fat we're talking.

We obviously have different metabolisms and our genes make it easier for some to lose/gain weight. Nonetheless, past a certain point, you know the person has to be going overboard with the unhealthy lifestyle. Unless we're talking thyroid disorders or the like.


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

People deserve to be treated like a human being! No matter what their body looks like. Your mom doing that to you is not good for you, it is bad for you psychologically and could create worse problems than you had to begin with.


----------



## Billius (Aug 7, 2012)

This thread title made me angry, making ever more things illegal is wrong on so many levels. I feel somewhat ambivalent about body shaming: I know making people feel bad is not good and I won't do it, but on the other hand overweight people cost the health systems of the world a lot, and the way I see they're not often entirely devoid of blame for their own weight.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

I am sorry.


----------



## Metus (Dec 6, 2010)

30 pounds is a significant amount. I have to wonder about your living arrangements too. Is that 89 your birth year? If so, maybe you should focus your efforts on gaining more independence and giving yourself the ability to make your own health and lifestyle choices. It could also help you stay busier(if you're not now) so that you don't eat out of boredom.


----------



## Metus (Dec 6, 2010)

Sacrieur said:


> People blame fat people for being fat despite the large body of scientific evidence that shows it isn't.


Are you saying the fields of physiology, nutrition, exercise science, and health care are unscientific? The OP admitted to overeating. It sounds like his frustration has more to do with his lack of autonomy than it does with his weight though.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

kiirby said:


> Any references?
> 
> (intrigue, not skepticism)



Genetics
Gut Microbes
Feeling Full Mechanism

There are quite a few number of factors that play into it. Obesity is a disease because the people who suffer from it have difficulty managing their food intake.

Thin people may not understand this because they can eat hamburgers and french fries several times a week, drink soda, etc and not get fat, and blame it on overindulgence rather than the fact that obese people don't feel full after eating the same thing.

But it turns out that conscious weight loss is extremely difficult, and with easy access to calorie-dense foods along with copious amounts of advertising with these foods, it's really no surprise. Even people who do overcome their obesity and slim down often relapse.



Metus said:


> Are you saying the fields of physiology, nutrition, exercise science, and health care are unscientific? The OP admitted to overeating. It sounds like his frustration has more to do with his lack of autonomy than it does with his weight though.


Those fields all support the above view.


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

Sacrieur said:


> People blame fat people for being fat *despite the large body* of scientific evidence that shows it isn't.


Hum...


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Steve-300 said:


> Hum...


A lot of it is indirect. Much of the research in the past decade has been shedding light on the reasons why.


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

Actually, I kinda agree. How do I know someone else's appetite isn't twice as large as my own? How do I know someone else's metabolism isn't half as efficient? People obviously would rather not be obese so there must be some degree of helplessness.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

Sacrieur said:


> A lot of it is indirect. Much of the research in the past decade has been shedding light on the reasons why.


 One of the main reasons why is that many people CHOOSE to adopt a sedentary lifestyle. Wiki:



> A lack of physical activity is one of the leading causes of preventable death worldwide.[5]
> Sitting still may cause premature death. The risk is higher among those that sit still more than 5 hours per day. It is shown to be a risk factor on its own independent of hard exercise and BMI. The more still, the higher risk of chronic diseases. People that sit still more than 4 hours per day have a 40 percent higher risk than those that sit fewer than 4 hours per day. However, those that exercise at least 4 hours per week are as healthy as those that sit fewer than 4 hours per day.[6][7]
> A sedentary lifestyle and lack of physical activity can contribute to or be a risk factor for:
> 
> ...


I know because in the past couple of years I have had to be more sedentary due to chronic foot pain caused by neuromas. When I was at a good weight of 180 pounds people would say I was skinny. Now that I'm 20 pounds overweight I seem to be "normal". In my observations the people who have the weight problems are the ones who refuse to exercise. I know a woman who has never walked a mile in her life. And she can't figure out why she has weight problems.

The OP should adopt a healthy lifestyle with healthy foods and regular exercise. If someone is doing that they can let their weight be their weight.


----------



## ManuelVinn (Jun 14, 2012)

you won't solve your social problems with laws, I can assure you that


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

Your mom sounds like a *****. I'm 5'9" and can't get under 185 to save my ****ing life. my whole family is like 400 lbs a piece though, it must suck to be surrounded by skinny people that have an easy time staying that way.


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

tbyrfan said:


> Then so should skinny-shaming. A few women have told me my body looks disgusting and/or like a little boy's because i'm skinny (5'3.5", 90 lbs). I've also been told I have mosquito bite/speed bump boobs, that I need to eat a hamburger, and i've been accused of being anorexic (although i'm not).


I think they're both equally as bad. I don't think anybody has to right to judge someone's appearance like that, it's none of their business.


----------



## Ashley90 (Apr 11, 2011)

twistedlogic89 said:


> I hate my mother. I am not even that overweight at 5'11", 215 lbs. Though I have gained about 30 lbs this year due to anxiety. Still, my eating habits are back to being perfectly normal. Sorry I don't eat only 500 calories a day like you do, *****! But I hate being treated like an animal... food being hidden from me, everything being off limits, whispering behind my back. It makes me want to find all those hidden stashes and devour them.... grrrrr :x


Thats not a good way to go about controlling your diet :no It has to come from within you. WTF @ 500 calories a day ...I hope you're exaggerating. You should use this calculator to figure out how much calories you need depending on your goals:

http://iifym.com/iifym-calculator/

Then track what you eat on myfitnesspal to adhere to your daily requirements. Its not hard to lose weight! You can do it =)


----------



## ltrain (Sep 11, 2011)

Ashley90 said:


> Thats not a good way to go about controlling your diet :no It has to come from within you. WTF @ 500 calories a day ...I hope you're exaggerating. You should use this calculator to figure out how much calories you need depending on your goals:
> 
> http://iifym.com/iifym-calculator/
> 
> Then track what you eat on myfitnesspal to adhere to your daily requirements. Its not hard to lose weight! You can do it =)


Good advice. I find it easy to add or lose weight using myfitnesspal. I lost 15kg (33lbs) in 4 months using this app (ate about 1800 cals). I maintained for ages at 2400 calories though. Actually trying to gain weight now though! So upped calories to 3000 a day. All good fun


----------



## Quatermass (Oct 6, 2013)

Regardless of whether people are to blame for their own obesity or not, it seems that shaming them doesn't help them at all. There's even some research suggesting it may do the exact opposite. Here's an interesting article about it:

http://www.slate.com/blogs/xx_facto...t_gain_not_loss_according_to_a_new_study.html


----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

Sacrieur said:


> Genetics
> Gut Microbes
> Feeling Full Mechanism
> 
> ...


So, are human beings just naturally helpless and unable to resist to any significant degree any natural impulse?

While I don't doubt that there many cases of people suffering from actual disorders that increase their weights, I've never seen anything that supports the notion that such actual diseases are the cause of a significant portion of the hundreds of million of cases of overweightness and obesity.

Nobody is forcing you to eat that high caloric food or to consume massive amounts of it and advertisers aren't putting a gun to anyone's head and forcing them to do it. Nobody is forcing you to live a sedentary lifestyle. You're not a sheep totally incapable of resisting every temptation presented to you.

Your argument is little more than apologism for people that are unable or unwilling to take care of their own bodies but refuse to accept any blame and instead choose to blame everyone and everything else, because that's just more convenient and easy than accepting your own flaws or actually changing them.

And this is coming from someone that has struggled with his weight for most of his life.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I hate being overweight but its something I need to do to change I just dont want to.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Schierke said:


> So, are human beings just naturally helpless and unable to resist to any significant degree any natural impulse?


No, but you must understand, it is not easy.



> While I don't doubt that there many cases of people suffering from actual disorders that increase their weights, I've never seen anything that supports the notion that such actual diseases are the cause of a significant portion of the hundreds of million of cases of overweightness and obesity.


Obesity in otherwise healthy people (i.e., not explained by another disorder), is arguably considered to be an eating disorder.



> Nobody is forcing you to eat that high caloric food or to consume massive amounts of it and advertisers aren't putting a gun to anyone's head and forcing them to do it. Nobody is forcing you to live a sedentary lifestyle. You're not a sheep totally incapable of resisting every temptation presented to you.


You would be surprised the amount of influence advertising has over people. This and social condition has led to an environment where society is forced to ban things like trans fats to get people to stop eating them.



> Your argument is little more than apologism for people that are unable or unwilling to take care of their own bodies but refuse to accept any blame and instead choose to blame everyone and everything else, because that's just more convenient and easy than accepting your own flaws or actually changing them.


I merely hold the scientifically supported position. If you wish to change my mind, then evidence will have to be presented that shows the contrary.

We are not completely powerless: there are people who do lose their weight and keep it off. The most successful are the ones who change their diet permanently into more healthful choices. But why are fat people unable to regulate their calories like others who eat a similar diet? Blaming someone's condition on laziness isn't befitting of the medical profession.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

Sacrieur said:


> Blaming someone's condition on laziness *isn't befitting of the medical profession.*


I've been in the medical professional for 20+ years. it's befitting alright. What we tell the patient and what we say to each other AFTER we've treated the patient is totally different.

We just can't say what we really feel about the patient to their face or on paper or in the media because of the back lash of "out rage and lawsuits."

Now you can sit here "posturing" with your science all day/night long. But reality is reality. Sitting behind a computer and having to treat obese patients is one heck of a contrast.

There's not one obese patient that myself or my colleagues have treated that don't know what they are supposed to do to get the weight off. We give them pamphlets/instructions/motivation/places to go/discounts at gyms/referrals to dieticians/nutritionists. But what we get in return is nothing but excuses - until something drastic happens.

The body is like a car. We know it's like a vehicle that gets you from point A to point B. If you don't take care of the vehicle, with just a simple routine called "maintenance".. the car begins to have problems.

the majority of the patients we see, basically know what they have to do but find it inconvenient.. thus, that is how they wind up in our hospitals or private offices.

They simply refuse to make the right choices - then make us (the mechanics) have to fix their bad knees, bad back, coronary problems, and proposition us for a date/sex with each office visit.

Book sense and common sense have to be synergistic. And i've seen too many people like yourself that fail in this field because they can quote "scientific research" like the bible - yet when they sit down to dinner they can't tell the difference between a knife and fork.

feel free to debate as much as you wish.. it's obvious from your posts that you're the type to start an argument in an empty house - as they say in the South.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

i would not say that fat shaming should be illegal?

But being obese since puberty, i truly thought i "had it going on".. Yes, people made remarks about my obesity. I didn't want to hear it. I actually thought they were jealous. 

Someone said the right words at the right time. they were not pleasant.. But that person's honesty put me on the right track to getting my act together.

Sometimes, it's not the messenger - it's the message. And trust me on this one, my messenger (like your mom), was not pleasant with what they told me. But it worked..


----------



## BrookeHannigan (Mar 29, 2012)

I think as you say I am treated like a animal as it would suggest we should treat animals bad/are inferior to us humans is way worse than fat shaming


----------



## hazelblue (Jun 6, 2012)

Sacrieur said:


> People blame fat people for being fat despite the large body of scientific evidence that shows it isn't.


'It isn't' _what_?

Op doesn't mention any shaming. The mother is right to put unhealthy/snack items in a discrete location, if she bought them. Should she be placing the stuff out in a covenient location, knowing what it'll do to you?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> Sacrieur said:
> 
> 
> > Blaming someone's condition on laziness isn't befitting of the medical profession.
> ...


I hope you're not a doctor.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

doesn't matter..

folks just don't like hearing about the reality of the medical profession. They have a tendency to believe it's like some kind of "show" or a place of "miracles" "reverence" or "veneration" of people in white coats.

I had a rude awakening when i came into it. But learned that the people that have to work long hours - are just as vulnerable, as our patients.

just know, that physicians are people just like yourself, and we need to vent just like anyone else. Unfortunately, the general public sees medical personnel as a different "entity" or some type of celebrity.

If you truly believe that we don't get frustrated, or have emotions, then you are deluding yourself.

so i really don't care what you hope. It's reality.. we're people too.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> *We just can't say what we really feel about the patient to their face or on paper or in the media because of the back lash of "out rage and lawsuits."*
> 
> The body is like a car. We know it's like a vehicle that gets you from point A to point B. If you don't take care of the vehicle, with just a simple routine called "maintenance".. the car begins to have problems.
> 
> ...


Well of course a doctor isnt going to tell a patient: Hey you're fat. I think some people can be delicate to make such quick lawsuits. Some people cant lose weight whether they need to or not. Its fast food and exercise machines to be blamed as well for stress in modern society. More health problems means more money for pharmaceuticals, doctors, and hospitals. Thats just my opinion anyway.


----------



## Ganos Lal (Nov 28, 2013)

I went into the doctors with a throat infection, she diagnosed it, was just about to leave when she told me I was overweight and needed to loose some. I wouldn't of minded that as much but she was the size of a small cruise ship, I said that pot kettle isn't it, she said I'm sorry but we have to inform people that they could do with loosing weight. How feckin rude!


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

thinkstoomuch101 said:


> I've been in the medical professional for 20+ years. it's befitting alright. What we tell the patient and what we say to each other AFTER we've treated the patient is totally different.
> 
> We just can't say what we really feel about the patient to their face or on paper or in the media because of the back lash of "out rage and lawsuits."
> 
> ...


You're just frustrated, and it is very frustrating having someone come up and insist they need a bypass surgery when you keep insisting that they just follow some nutritional program.



> Book sense and common sense have to be synergistic. And i've seen too many people like yourself that fail in this field because they can quote "scientific research" like the bible - yet when they sit down to dinner they can't tell the difference between a knife and fork.


Is it cut with the right hand and hold the fork with the left hand or the opposite? This is all terribly confusing.

I am not a medical professional.



hazelblue said:


> 'It isn't' _what_?


It isn't their fault that they're fat.



Just Lurking said:


> I hope you're not a doctor.


He's likely not or he would have said he's a doctor. It's more likely he's something like a nurse practitioner.

In any case, his cynicism does in fact support the claim that he works in the medical profession. Many physicians are frustrated that people just want magic pills to make them skinny rather than going out and doing the work. But the fact they aren't going out and doing the work means that something is ineffective, and rather than blaming the problem on the patient, researchers have looked into understanding why.

This is the correct scientific approach.


----------



## Aabb (Apr 2, 2015)

I honestly think that if you're fat, you shod try to lose weight and not complain about it. Nowadays it has become so wrong to bully large people, but I think they should be bullied so that they can actually do something about their weight. It has also become so wrong to be healthy but thin, which is my case now. I always get harassed with comments made by larger people trying to make themselves feel better about how skinny I am. Yes, I am skinny but that doesn't matter because I'm healthy. I try to gain weight and I can't. I eat so much food but don't gain anything. I really believe that we should stop putting In the media how being fat is okay and that people need to stop fat shaming... because it's getting into people's minds, they think that it it okay to be unhealthy and fat and they lose all motivation of getting rid of the fat. 

Stop skinny shaming and lose some weight.


----------



## SwerveMcNerve (Sep 2, 2012)

Fat shaming is helping me lose weight. :stu


----------



## ilhamonsas (Mar 28, 2015)

Oh wow. So ridiculous. Just speak it out. Point out her (sorry)...stupidity with basic reasoning.


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

tbyrfan said:


> Then so should skinny-shaming. A few women have told me my body looks disgusting and/or like a little boy's because i'm skinny (5'3.5", 90 lbs). *I've also been told I have mosquito bite/speed bump boobs*, that I need to eat a hamburger, and i've been accused of being anorexic (although i'm not).


A handful is all that most men want anyway.

You just need to find a man with little hands.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

That's like saying obesity should be illegal.


----------



## darkhoboelf (Mar 3, 2013)

No it shouldn't be illegal.If we made insulting people illegal,then we would be telling people what they can and can't say.We'd literally be saying "if you say something we don't like,then we'll put you in a cage".When people do something that is violent,I'm all for putting them behind bars.Your feelings being hurt isn't a good enough reason to lock someone up.I feel sorry that your feelings are hurt but I'd never tell another person that they can't say something,even if its rude.If someone threw food at you because you are fat,I'd lock them in a cage myself.


----------



## tieffers (Jan 26, 2013)

The fact that she hides food from you isn't acceptable...it's up to you to make your own choices. But she's not wrong because she's 'fat shaming' - she's wrong because you have the right, as your own person, to eat whatever you want, provided it's not at the expense of others.

I still think that being fat shouldn't be seen as something acceptable health-wise, though. If you are comfortable with your body, and you would prefer the indulgence over being a healthy weight, then who can tell you to be any different? But, as offensive as this may be to some people, being fat is objectively unattractive. It's supposed to be. We're wired to be attracted to slim people because we're supposed to want to reproduce with the healthiest genetics, and raise children with the most physically capable partners. I'm not saying that heavier people can't be attractive. But this is a biological truth. And it might seem irrelevant to this thread, but it's the reason fat shaming exists in the first place. It's the only reason anyone cares if you're fat or skinny, unless it's someone who cares for you and worries for your health, also.

But ***** all that if you're okay with yourself right now. Don't let your mom or society tell you any different. But don't expect society to change its perfectly rational standards of beauty and health, because those are engrained in us by nature.

It should still be socially unacceptable to be awful to people. And of course heavier people should be treated with the same dignity and respect as anyone. But reframing society's values and expectations against our own neurological hardwiring is just unreasonable.


----------



## DistraughtOwl (Mar 1, 2014)

I'm not really so much fat people shaming as I am obesity shaming and bad health shaming. I don't blame the people entirely though I blame our culture of fast food and **** loads of preservatives and processed sugars in all of our food. They put that **** in everything to make things taste better. Even ketchup and bread.

Sure people can still eat healthy but it's made out to be such a difficult task these days because of availability of easy fast food and unavailability of better healthy options generally.

This is why I get annoyed with the "hur dur fat mericans" because as a whole this isn't an individual issue. When such a large portion of american's are overweight there's obviously a bigger problem here. Our food supply is contaminated.


----------



## Esteban (Dec 8, 2014)

It's not their fault they're fat up to a certain point. Once they've received adequate information, once they've learned they're predisposed to being fat, once they've realized their culture is working against them, etc., then it's their responsibility to lose that weight. If they can't be bothered to put in the effort and they have adequate mental health to put in the effort, but chose not to put in the effort because of pride, then they really only have themselves to blame at that point (unless it's a thyroid problem or whatever, which is rare to the point that it's absurd that it even has to be brought up in such discussions). 

You won't get anywhere by externalizing your locus of control past a certain point. Externalizing your locus of control onto genetics, culture, etc., can be an unproductive way of viewing the world if it's used in a rationalizing way. You want a worldview that increases your sense of self-efficacy. Deterministic explanations typically do not help increase feelings of self-efficacy, if they're not used in a good context of understanding. They may reduce feelings of guilt, but if you go overboard, you'll just end up with externalizing your locus of control to the point that you won't even bother attempting to better yourself. 

It's a fine line to walk when taking personal responsibility. You don't want to take on so much that you end up engaging in self-blaming that ends up being self-defeating. But you don't want to engage in rationalizing worldviews that end up being self-defeating because they've externalized your perceived locus of control entirely.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

geez, who in the hell dug up this 2 year old thread?

:blank


----------



## P1e2 (Jan 18, 2014)

It is best to eat healthy or healthier and start exercising gradually and forget about your weight. Do ask your doctor about the safety of starting to exercise if really out of shape and overweight. Do not diet just focus on eating healthier and eating foods you like that happen to be healthy too. Do research at credible sites such as my plate.com.


----------



## pepper2006 (Jan 9, 2015)

That is so sad. You have every right to be mad. It is your body. Would she go talk to someone with you? It sounds like it would help you guys communicate more. Also, I recently read an article that compared fat shaming is like institutional racism. It explained that fat shaming isn't just someone saying something mean and another person having to deal with it. It has the added pressure of societies expectations and norms unfairly associated with it. So, while it is NOT ok to "skinny shame" it is different....very thought provoking.


----------



## Casey B (Mar 31, 2015)

You can't take someone's freedom of speech away. You can't force people to change their opinions. 

We're human not robots. 

What about all the skinny women shaming or the shaming of women with big boobs or butts. 
People sometimes say oh she looks anorexic or oh her boobs make her look like a **** they're too big. 

People always bash others learn to ignore they're opinions.


----------



## Goodnews (Sep 3, 2014)

That's terrible... I get how frustrating that is... growing up my mom was also really critical of weight gain/people aren't super thin. I used to really resent her for it and hate how judged I felt around her... but one thing I eventually realized was that the same pressure she put on me was because of the pressure she felt on herself (she was/is actually anorexic). For the most part she was just doing the best she could with what she knew of the world.... i mean, it was still sh***y but understanding why she said those things eased the anger.... just a thought but maybe your mom has been brainwashed too to be over-obsessed with weight and think it's way more important than it is...? She probably thinks she's helping you even though it's not....


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

If that ever happens (it won't), then fat acceptance should also be illegal.


----------

